

Free Tool for Testing Startup Ideas - trevor99
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2012/10/02/the-validation-board-a-free-tool-for-testing-new-startup-ideas-from-lean-startup-machine

======
darnton
Is this supposed to be used instead of the Business Model Canvas or alongside?

------
unemployed
Free for a tweet isn't free.

~~~
wmeredith
Does the "like/tweet/pin us to even try our product" appeal to a large group
of people I'm not aware of? My initial reaction to these tactics is a mix of
"Gee they must not think they're product is very good" and, "Oh, fuck off."

It's asking for a personal endorsement (one of the most valuable currencies at
my disposal in the information economy) of something I do not yet have the
option evaluate. I was really excited to try this, but I'm not going to. Ick.

